# Chipotle Onions



## cocinero (Mar 21, 2006)

Hola Todos,

This past week end I was barely listening to the Food Network

and (I believe it was a piece on making burgers) I heard them mention

sauteed onions with chipotle. The idea sounded great to me, so I sliced up

two medium onions and placed them in a skillet with some cooking oil and

added 1 chopped canned chile chipotle and seasoned the mixture with

some garlic salt. Further lightly seasoned the mixture with some sea

salt and used to top steaks. Very tasty! 

Bill Gibson

"aficionado de la cocina mexicana"


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2006)

That sounds delicious. I will be trying this soon. I think this would make a great topping for a big juicy burger.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 21, 2006)

gracias guillermo! sounds good, i love smoked jalapenos.


----------

